# Ttc after d&c



## jayjay_26

I had a d&c 6 days ago, I only had spotting for 2 days after it and nothing since, my doctor has told me we can start trying again straight away just wondering if it's safe to start having sex again as I forgot to ask the doc at my check up appointment yesterday, and if anyone has got pregnant straight away after a d&c


----------



## threemakefive

jayjay_26 said:


> I had a d&c 6 days ago, I only had spotting for 2 days after it and nothing since, my doctor has told me we can start trying again straight away just wondering if it's safe to start having sex again as I forgot to ask the doc at my check up appointment yesterday, and if anyone has got pregnant straight away after a d&c

Sorry for your loss, Depends on the dr, mine told me to wait a week before bd'ing.... also, LOTS have gotten bfp's recently on here right after mc, some even before their first period after the loss, so it is very possible :)


----------



## Future Mama

I had a d&c on dec 23 and was told to wait a week before having sex. I've been trying right away also but haven't ovulated yet.


----------



## Aunie

My doc said to wait two weeks, with me the spotting stopped and started a bunch of times and i'm not sure if i O'd before i got af. I got pregnant again my first cycle after my d&c using opks and so far so good! good luck hun and sorry for your loss xx


----------



## sunshinegirl3

Hi all,

Firstly I'm sorry for your loss and know what u are going through! I had 2mmc during 2011 with 2 d&c's. We went private 2nd time and were told not to have sex for a week or until bleeding had stopped to reduce the risk of infection.

We were also told not to start trying again until atleast 3 periods!! I don't want to wait another month though - what does anyone think?!

We are desperate to start trying again but am sooo scared!!

Sunshinegirl x


----------



## Almost3

A part of me wants to try and give my husband that experience and blessing but another part of me is extremely scared and does not know if I should because i don't know if my body can even carry a baby to term now. I don't want to be selfish and tell him no not anymore but I don't want to disappoint him again either.


----------



## Bentlee

I misscarried at 9 weeks on Dec 21st and had d&c as well. I had a check up at the dc-office one week later and was good to go. I only had light bleedings for two or three days though. Doctors told me to wait 1-3 cycles, but we started ttc right away and I should have gotten my period yesterday. I have cramps and it feels like the :witch: has already gotten me, but not so far, so I really hope I'm pregnant again :)

FX for all you ladies here, that we've all get our :bfp: soon and have healthy nine months!!!


----------



## Lukas

Hi, 
I am new to this site, I am so sorry for everyones loss. I had a D&C on the 9/01 this was my first pregnacy i was 10 weeks along when we found out the baby had died at 8 weeks.. i really want to start trying straight away but i am scared.. 
After my D&C i bleed for 2 days then stopped.. then yesterday i started to bleed again and now nothing.. has anyone had anything like this?? and do you think it is safe to start trying again. x


----------



## jayjay_26

Lukas I had d&c on 13/01 and only had bleeding for 2 days after it, then nothing then I spotted again 19/01 and then nothing again today, I was told I could start trying again as soon as the bleeding stopped but was advised it would be better to wait until at least one cycle I asked if that was for medical reasons and she said no it was only for dating the pregnancy, I rang my doctor yesterday as I was confused about the bleeding coming back and she said its normal to spot on and off for 2 weeks after and that if the bleeding gets anything more than a period to go back and see her, hope this helped and I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## Lukas

Hi JayJay, thank you that has helped.. I really hope my body bounces back to before the D&C my husband and I were lucky to fall in the first month. I think we will start ttc again in the next or so.. but it will just be by chance as i have no idea when i will be ovulating. Its nice to know there are people out there who know how you feel.. this is the hardest thing i have ever had to go through.


----------



## jayjay_26

We're a bit like you we weren't trying and it was a big shock to find out I was pregnant as I was on the pill but now after the bleeding stops were not going to chart or anything we will just go back how we were exept not taking the pill and if it happens then it happens, good luck and I really hope we both get a + preg test soon, is ur doctors checking ur hcg level to see if it's falling mine isn't but mine were falling very quickly before the heart stopped beating


----------



## Lovebotlass17

I wish I got pregnant right after the laparoscopic I had on 9 Dec. But AF came 38 days after the surgery, 15 days after I ovulated. But alas, I don't mind waiting just a little longer lol. Hopefully hubby and I will get pregnant this cycle, since I hope it's true that "we are more fertile after a miscarriage." I guess we shall see and only time will tell. Good luck, ladies! :hugs:


----------



## Bentlee

Lovebotlass17 said:


> I wish I got pregnant right after the laparoscopic I had on 9 Dec. But AF came 38 days after the surgery, 15 days after I ovulated. But alas, I don't mind waiting just a little longer lol. Hopefully hubby and I will get pregnant this cycle, since I hope it's true that "we are more fertile after a miscarriage." I guess we shall see and only time will tell. Good luck, ladies! :hugs:

Hey hun :hugs:

The :witch: got me on Friday and I was in real pain since Thursday. I even went to the ER only to hear that my uterine lining was built up perfectly (what a blessing) and that there has already been blood in my uterus. I got some pain killers and Buscopan for the cramps. Period only stayed until Sunday :shrug:

Anyways Af is due on Feb 17th now..

best wishes to ya'll!


----------



## ROROLL

I had a d and c on Dec 23, at 11 weeks (found out heart had stopped in week 10) was a missed m/c. Will never forget that ultrasound. And it is good to read that not alone in this situation. 
Anyway, we TTC in first month after but no luck. Had lots of spotting and higher than normal temps, so I think preg hormones were still present and body bit out of whack after trauma/changes. I had normal Ov (+opk) and also took a HPT half way through the month to check was neg again. (I was actually pleased to see that negative hpt. lol!) AF was normal and I am thankful for that. 
So, now body getting more back to normal again...time to try again! I know how everyone feels on this forum it was the hardest thing ever...next AF due on 16th Feb so got to get busy..got a huge pack of OPKs from online to increase chances...will let you know how I go and good luck to you all:thumbup:


----------



## Dahlia2007

ROROLL said:


> I had a d and c on Dec 23, at 11 weeks (found out heart had stopped in week 10) was a missed m/c. Will never forget that ultrasound. And it is good to read that not alone in this situation.
> Anyway, we TTC in first month after but no luck. Had lots of spotting and higher than normal temps, so I think preg hormones were still present and body bit out of whack after trauma/changes. I had normal Ov (+opk) and also took a HPT half way through the month to check was neg again. (I was actually pleased to see that negative hpt. lol!) AF was normal and I am thankful for that.
> So, now body getting more back to normal again...time to try again! I know how everyone feels on this forum it was the hardest thing ever...next AF due on 16th Feb so got to get busy..got a huge pack of OPKs from online to increase chances...will let you know how I go and good luck to you all:thumbup:

We have very SIMILAR situations :hugs:

Me, I had my D&C at 12 weeks on Dec 22 (baby was 8-9 weeks in size). And that ultrasound was such a terrible time. I just had a meltdown. 

Finally I had gotten a negative pregnancy test on about December 18th (4 weeks after D&C). I started using OPKs a few days later. We weren't going to try right away, so I wasn't using them religiously. But I happened to get a + on Dec 25. We decided to try, but didn't BD until the evening of the 25th. It was our first time having intercourse since the procedure (doctor told us to wait a month for sex). So that was our one and only time and I kinda hope it wil be successful, even though I am sort of worried about the condition of my lining. 

Do you feel that your lining is strong enough? You had a period, so yours is probably in better condition than mine. But sometimes I feel like the w hole month I waited just to get a - on HPT might have been good enough for the lining to build. 

Good luck to you this cycle!


----------



## ROROLL

Dahlia2007 said:


> We have very SIMILAR situations :hugs:
> 
> Me, I had my D&C at 12 weeks on Dec 22 (baby was 8-9 weeks in size). And that ultrasound was such a terrible time. I just had a meltdown.
> 
> Finally I had gotten a negative pregnancy test on about December 18th (4 weeks after D&C). I started using OPKs a few days later. We weren't going to try right away, so I wasn't using them religiously. But I happened to get a + on Dec 25. We decided to try, but didn't BD until the evening of the 25th. It was our first time having intercourse since the procedure (doctor told us to wait a month for sex). So that was our one and only time and I kinda hope it wil be successful, even though I am sort of worried about the condition of my lining.
> 
> Do you feel that your lining is strong enough? You had a period, so yours is probably in better condition than mine. But sometimes I feel like the w hole month I waited just to get a - on HPT might have been good enough for the lining to build.
> 
> Good luck to you this cycle!

Yes, we do have similar situations. I think it'll be fine if you do get pregnant this first month before AF..have read all kinds of things on the web..many advising to wait 1 month or 3 months..but mainly I think its for dating reasons that they suggest you wait. others saying your body will do what its meant to do.

The best thing is that repeatedly I read that we are more fertile for first few cycles after a d and c, due to having antenatal vitamins in system and whatever other reasons. So good luck.
My hub said he thought i was preg last month as moody and hot temperature but i think I was just still emotional and body needed to sweat out the pregnancy hormones. So, lets wait and see. ...keep us posted! Any signs yet?
I am waiting for O day and trying to think positive (trying not to obsess...its hard) I just want to be back where I was. Some days are harder than others, and its hard hanging out with my pregnant friends. 
I think I ov on cycle day 17 but am doing everything I can to try not to miss any chance we have this month. Temping, using fern thing and OPKs and looking at body signs for the EWCF, I am even trying the cough mixture daily as recommended on 'Egg meets Sperm plan' to boost CF. It seems to take everyone I know so long to conceive these days and I really want to get over the next hurdle now...the long wait into the second trimester and not have to agonise over getting pregnant. But, impatient as I may be I have to wait like everyone else. Lets hope we both get pregnant this month in 2012!


----------



## jayjay_26

I'm so sorry to hear of your losses, me and other half have started tryin again, I'm not temping or charting or anything just letting it happen, let's hope we all get a bfp soon good luck


----------



## ladykara

I had a 12 weeks scan today and found the baby died at 9 weeks, they advised me to start after one period after my D&C tomorrow but I don't think we will as I want to start trying straight away after bleeding has stopped.

I had a d&c before and didn't wait then either, I got pregnant with my daughter, I did suffer a hematoma which is due to the lining of the uterus coming Away and always wonder if it was because I got pregnant straight away after the d&c but many have got pregnant and carried to term after a d&c. X


----------



## Dahlia2007

ladykara said:


> I had a 12 weeks scan today and found the baby died at 9 weeks, they advised me to start after one period after my D&C tomorrow but I don't think we will as I want to start trying straight away after bleeding has stopped.
> 
> I had a d&c before and didn't wait then either, I got pregnant with my daughter, I did suffer a hematoma which is due to the lining of the uterus coming Away and always wonder if it was because I got pregnant straight away after the d&c but many have got pregnant and carried to term after a d&c. X

Oh I am so sorry for your loss. Finding out today, it is such a fresh and sad time, and I wish you strength to get through it. I had a D&C and felt was a good option for me, and I am thankful I had I did it the day after I found out as well. It was just helpful knowing that I wouldn't have to "wait it out." A speedy recovery to you :flower:

It's positive to see that it is possible to get pregnant right after a D&C. With your hematoma did they put you on bed rest or minimal activity? I see you have a healthy little girl now so that's good.


----------



## ROROLL

ladykara said:


> I had a 12 weeks scan today and found the baby died at 9 weeks, they advised me to start after one period after my D&C tomorrow but I don't think we will as I want to start trying straight away after bleeding has stopped.
> 
> I had a d&c before and didn't wait then either, I got pregnant with my daughter, I did suffer a hematoma which is due to the lining of the uterus coming Away and always wonder if it was because I got pregnant straight away after the d&c but many have got pregnant and carried to term after a d&c. X

Sorry for you! It must be a terrible day for you. I hope you recover quickly soon and can start again. 
There's no feeling like it...I totally understand.


----------



## tbinhb

Lukas said:


> Hi,
> I am new to this site, I am so sorry for everyones loss. I had a D&C on the 9/01 this was my first pregnacy i was 10 weeks along when we found out the baby had died at 8 weeks.. i really want to start trying straight away but i am scared..
> After my D&C i bleed for 2 days then stopped.. then yesterday i started to bleed again and now nothing.. has anyone had anything like this?? and do you think it is safe to start trying again. x

Lukas, I have had two d&c's last year. One in May and then another in November. After my May, I bleed for just a few days (really just spotted) and then I was fine and then this past one in November, I spotted for a day, nothing for about 4 days and then full fledged heaving bleeding and passing large clots. It all depends on your hormones and whats going on inside your uterus. 

As for trying, I highly suggest waiting for at least one cycle. When they do a d&c, they go into your uterus and scrape (or suction) everything out and your uterus is raw. It needs time to heal and build back up before you try so that its more likely to hold the next pregnancy. 

I am not saying its not possible to have a)get pregnant without having one period or b) keeping the pregnancy full term, but both times and two different doctors (one of which was a specialist) has told me that you should wait a minimum of two months (usually the length of time between a d&c and the first period). Both of my POC stopped developing around 6 weeks which is pretty early. I don't know if the two week difference makes a difference in time it takes your uterus to bounce back. 

You should discuss with your doctor just to be safe, but I would say wait at least a period and then have at it.


----------



## jayjay_26

Hi all just an update, so its been 3 weeks now since my d&c emotionally I'm feeling alot better had a pretty hard time for the first week, so me and oh started bding again a week after the d&c, I have started to feel a little sick and have had a headache the last 2 days so I took a pregnancy test and it was a faint positive but I don't know if that is left over from mc or new pregnancy, all my symptoms from last preg were all gone the day after d&c so these are new symptoms, I go back to my doctors on the 13th so I guess I won't know for sure until then


----------



## pcbs777

sunshinegirl3 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Firstly I'm sorry for your loss and know what u are going through! I had 2mmc during 2011 with 2 d&c's. We went private 2nd time and were told not to have sex for a week or until bleeding had stopped to reduce the risk of infection.
> 
> We were also told not to start trying again until atleast 3 periods!! I don't want to wait another month though - what does anyone think?!
> 
> We are desperate to start trying again but am sooo scared!!
> 
> Sunshinegirl x

hey I had a d&c on 29th dec 2011 after a natural miscarriage and then an infectiona week later...and i was told i could wait 6 week before trying again, because i lost SO much blood and had to have a blood transfussion, but then we have decided to wait 12 weeks (3 cycles) as my period came back after 4 weeks exactly...so i feel like i would be better to wait that long (march 9th!) coz then i feel like i will not be risking anything and uterus would have healed...i would love to start now though, but then...i dont know..i just cant wait  all the best everyone
xx


----------



## Lukas

JayJay that is so exciting, make sure you keep us updated.. It will be 4 weeks on Monday since my D&C hoping to get af soon.. We have dtd a couple of times since the D&C so fingers crossed get a bfp soon.. Good luck and I will have my fingers crossed for you x


----------



## jayjay_26

Thanx Lukas will def keep u all updated, hope u get ur bfp soon too


----------



## jayjay_26

Just an update for u all I have had bloods done on Saturday and that showed that my hcg was between 25-50 but that didn't really tell us anything so I go back tomorrow to have another test done and will have the results of them Friday so will update again then, either way I'll just be happy to know what's going on and know where my levels are


----------



## vixc321

hi all i new to this site, i had a d&c 25/08.11 i was bleeding for a week and my dr tols me i could start tryin strait away again after i had stoped bleeding, now 6mnth down the line and still waiting for my bfp, my periods are normaly regular as clock wor every 28days and ov every month except the last three months my periods have been every 33days and i havent ov i had a 21day bloods done at docs 2day to see if im ov and to check for polycistic ov too, so waiting for result to come back for that, BUT i need help on this next bit guys so please bare with me, if i was on my normal 28day period id be due in 7 day buh if i was to go by my 33 day period then id be due on in 12days, i took a pregnancy test today (dunno y it was there and i supose it was jus habbit cause of the amount i take each month silly i kno) and thinking to myself y im even doing this for when we all kno its gonna come up with a big fat NO, well after two mins a faint line apeared (the test was one of those bule clear test the one with the cross for a possative for those who kno what i mean) and looking at the test now its even more clearer, i took the test around 1pm, i got all excited and happy then it dawned on me this couldnt be right im not due on for another 7-12days so i went and brought a clear blue digi and tha came up NOT PREGNANT, i herd of fake negative buh never a fake possative so i dont kno what to think any one got any dvice on what i should do? thanx all and im too very sorry for all of ur losses i kno how hard it is x x x


----------



## Dahlia2007

Hi Vicx, I am sorry for your loss. 
I am not sure about what's going on with your pregnancy test. I have heard something about the "blue-dye" tests not being totally accurate. Its good that you are getting some tests done, maybe that will give you some answers. Were yo using OPKs or temping to see if you had O'd? How do you know you didn't? I hope you get some answers.


----------



## jayjay_26

So just an update, my hcg levels were 19 last Tuesday and had more blood taken today so will get those results Wednesday, on Saturday just gone I noticed a little bit of blood but it was kinda pinky brown when I wiped and only lasted til Sunday night Monday morning, I spoke to my doctor today about it and she said it could be ovulation or implantation or my period, so frustrating getting no answers, it's been 4 weeks 3 days since d&c, I just want to start trying again but it's so hard when I have no idea where I am in my cycle, not doing too well emotionally at the moment, just want to know what's going on, hopefully Wednesday I'll get some answers


----------



## ROROLL

vixc321 said:


> hi all i new to this site, i had a d&c 25/08.11 i was bleeding for a week and my dr tols me i could start tryin strait away again after i had stoped bleeding, now 6mnth down the line and still waiting for my bfp, my periods are normaly regular as clock wor every 28days and ov every month except the last three months my periods have been every 33days and i havent ov i had a 21day bloods done at docs 2day to see if im ov and to check for polycistic ov too, so waiting for result to come back for that, BUT i need help on this next bit guys so please bare with me, if i was on my normal 28day period id be due in 7 day buh if i was to go by my 33 day period then id be due on in 12days, i took a pregnancy test today (dunno y it was there and i supose it was jus habbit cause of the amount i take each month silly i kno) and thinking to myself y im even doing this for when we all kno its gonna come up with a big fat NO, well after two mins a faint line apeared (the test was one of those bule clear test the one with the cross for a possative for those who kno what i mean) and looking at the test now its even more clearer, i took the test around 1pm, i got all excited and happy then it dawned on me this couldnt be right im not due on for another 7-12days so i went and brought a clear blue digi and tha came up NOT PREGNANT, i herd of fake negative buh never a fake possative so i dont kno what to think any one got any dvice on what i should do? thanx all and im too very sorry for all of ur losses i kno how hard it is x x x

Hi, that is confusing. I think it would have to be a very sensitive test if you got a + 7 days before expected AF (let alone 12). Very hard to guess whats going on with the Oving. 
This was a few days ago now...did it resolve itself?


----------



## mojojojo563

I want to join I had a D&C on 12/6 god its still hard for me i think id be thins far along now... but, I am ready to ttc again I am just getting over my first AF took long enough to get but, it came. I'm not sure when I am set to ov since my cycle is different then it used to be. But I figure I'll just try and see what happens. Anyone else have a loss around the same time ttc? I'm not sure if its too soon but, I really want to ttc again! :flower:

My MC was from trisomy 21 I found that out a couple weeks ago dr said that its normal most ppl that have mc's don't know it but most times its problem like that, that cause it. I found out my little bean was a boy. So hard but, i look forward to the future and a BFP and healthy baby.


----------



## Rachous

I had a missed miscarriage on the 16th of December 2011, D&C on the 23rd December 2011 and TTC on the 30th/31st December 2011. We TTC 2 days after the bleeding stopped post D&C and I bled for the next couple of days - nothing major. However, first AF post D&C I bled VERY heavily. I'm talking soaking 18 maxi pads over the space of 17 hours - not good. The bleeding lasted for about 8 days as opposed to my normal 5 and I passed a few clots also...so just be careful. :)


----------



## PreshFest

Hey everyone! I had a d&c at 12 wks on January 13th. It took 4wks and 1 day for af to return for me and it just ended yesterday. It was VERY light compared to my usual periods, so I was really glad we didn't try before af came as my lining was obviously too thin! Up until today I had been planning on waiting for one more af to ttc again, but now I'm just not sure. I'm thinking ntnp this month is in order! Rather than not ttc at all. 

Question: If your uterine lining is too thin, can you still get pregnant? Seems to me that if it is too thin then implantation wouldn't be able to take place. Anyone know anything about it?


----------



## PreshFest

Also, in regards to your uterine lining being thinner after a d&c because they clean it all out... I'm pretty sure every period you have, your lining completely sheds. So I don't think it could really be much thinner just because you had a d&c or mc. If it is thinner, I would guess it's hormonal since everything is out of whack after a loss....


----------



## mojojojo563

Hey everyone we are TTC are our loss back in Dec. I'm a little scared but, I really wanted to ttc again so we started the other day and we will see what happens! I'm not sure on my cycle as I only had one AF since my D&C and that just ended the other day so its kind of hit or miss. Someone told me to try to :sex: everyother day and we should see a BFP soon after that. I'll try and see what happens. Anyone else working on a :baby: now too. 

Baby dust to all 

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## pcbs777

Rachous said:


> I had a missed miscarriage on the 16th of December 2011, D&C on the 23rd December 2011 and TTC on the 30th/31st December 2011. We TTC 2 days after the bleeding stopped post D&C and I bled for the next couple of days - nothing major. However, first AF post D&C I bled VERY heavily. I'm talking soaking 18 maxi pads over the space of 17 hours - not good. The bleeding lasted for about 8 days as opposed to my normal 5 and I passed a few clots also...so just be careful. :)

I too had a missed miscarriage on the 16th dec 2011 and i was 12 weeks but baby measured 11.5 weeks...so saw baby whe he/she came out on 22 dec.. i then got an infection and d&c on 29th! we thought we would try straight away but because i lot loads of blood and had a blood transfusion and all that we decided to wait...so having my AF now (2nd one) and then we will ttc. very excited and feel that i have been good to wait...it will be 12 weeks since by the time i am due to do a pregnancy tets..please let us all know how u go ..never thoguht i would be as excited again but i guess your body knows when it's ready!
take care x


----------



## Lukas

I am so sorry for everyones loss, its so hard.. i recently just had my first AF after the d&c it returned exactly 4 weeks after i was happy coz i new we could start trying again i have been using OPK and started testing around CD9 i am not at CD14 and i still haven't got a positive we have been trying all weekend just in case but nothing 
i really hope i ovulate soon its driving me crazy!! 
hope we all get positives soon


----------



## jayjay_26

Hey all, just an update so I'm just short of 6 weeks after d&c and my hcg levels are finally at 5, I had all the signs of ovulation over the weekend so now the waiting begins for my period or a bfp


----------



## vixc321

ROROLL said:


> vixc321 said:
> 
> 
> hi all i new to this site, i had a d&c 25/08.11 i was bleeding for a week and my dr tols me i could start tryin strait away again after i had stoped bleeding, now 6mnth down the line and still waiting for my bfp, my periods are normaly regular as clock wor every 28days and ov every month except the last three months my periods have been every 33days and i havent ov i had a 21day bloods done at docs 2day to see if im ov and to check for polycistic ov too, so waiting for result to come back for that, BUT i need help on this next bit guys so please bare with me, if i was on my normal 28day period id be due in 7 day buh if i was to go by my 33 day period then id be due on in 12days, i took a pregnancy test today (dunno y it was there and i supose it was jus habbit cause of the amount i take each month silly i kno) and thinking to myself y im even doing this for when we all kno its gonna come up with a big fat NO, well after two mins a faint line apeared (the test was one of those bule clear test the one with the cross for a possative for those who kno what i mean) and looking at the test now its even more clearer, i took the test around 1pm, i got all excited and happy then it dawned on me this couldnt be right im not due on for another 7-12days so i went and brought a clear blue digi and tha came up NOT PREGNANT, i herd of fake negative buh never a fake possative so i dont kno what to think any one got any dvice on what i should do? thanx all and im too very sorry for all of ur losses i kno how hard it is x x x
> 
> Hi, that is confusing. I think it would have to be a very sensitive test if you got a + 7 days before expected AF (let alone 12). Very hard to guess whats going on with the Oving.
> This was a few days ago now...did it resolve itself?Click to expand...

hi there roroll yes it did get sorted i got a :bfp: very faint one at first thn done a digi today and got a massive pregnant staring back at me im about 5weeks and 1 day all very excited x


----------



## mojojojo563

Yeah on the :bfp::baby::happydance::thumbup::flower::dust::yellow:


----------



## Bentlee

vixc321 said:


> ROROLL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vixc321 said:
> 
> 
> hi all i new to this site, i had a d&c 25/08.11 i was bleeding for a week and my dr tols me i could start tryin strait away again after i had stoped bleeding, now 6mnth down the line and still waiting for my bfp, my periods are normaly regular as clock wor every 28days and ov every month except the last three months my periods have been every 33days and i havent ov i had a 21day bloods done at docs 2day to see if im ov and to check for polycistic ov too, so waiting for result to come back for that, BUT i need help on this next bit guys so please bare with me, if i was on my normal 28day period id be due in 7 day buh if i was to go by my 33 day period then id be due on in 12days, i took a pregnancy test today (dunno y it was there and i supose it was jus habbit cause of the amount i take each month silly i kno) and thinking to myself y im even doing this for when we all kno its gonna come up with a big fat NO, well after two mins a faint line apeared (the test was one of those bule clear test the one with the cross for a possative for those who kno what i mean) and looking at the test now its even more clearer, i took the test around 1pm, i got all excited and happy then it dawned on me this couldnt be right im not due on for another 7-12days so i went and brought a clear blue digi and tha came up NOT PREGNANT, i herd of fake negative buh never a fake possative so i dont kno what to think any one got any dvice on what i should do? thanx all and im too very sorry for all of ur losses i kno how hard it is x x x
> 
> Hi, that is confusing. I think it would have to be a very sensitive test if you got a + 7 days before expected AF (let alone 12). Very hard to guess whats going on with the Oving.
> This was a few days ago now...did it resolve itself?Click to expand...
> 
> hi there roroll yes it did get sorted i got a :bfp: very faint one at first thn done a digi today and got a massive pregnant staring back at me im about 5weeks and 1 day all very excited xClick to expand...

Congrats :happydance:


----------



## CO Hope

jayjay_26 said:


> Hey all, just an update so I'm just short of 6 weeks after d&c and my hcg levels are finally at 5, I had all the signs of ovulation over the weekend so now the waiting begins for my period or a bfp

Hi Jay! Do you have any updates? 

I just m/c and had a d&c Feb. 6 and we are trying to wait at least 1 cycle before trying again. Did you conceive before your first full cycle? I felt like I ovulated a week after my d&c but I just figured it was wacky hormones.


----------



## CO Hope

Dahlia2007 said:


> ROROLL said:
> 
> 
> I had a d and c on Dec 23, at 11 weeks (found out heart had stopped in week 10) was a missed m/c. Will never forget that ultrasound. And it is good to read that not alone in this situation.
> Anyway, we TTC in first month after but no luck. Had lots of spotting and higher than normal temps, so I think preg hormones were still present and body bit out of whack after trauma/changes. I had normal Ov (+opk) and also took a HPT half way through the month to check was neg again. (I was actually pleased to see that negative hpt. lol!) AF was normal and I am thankful for that.
> So, now body getting more back to normal again...time to try again! I know how everyone feels on this forum it was the hardest thing ever...next AF due on 16th Feb so got to get busy..got a huge pack of OPKs from online to increase chances...will let you know how I go and good luck to you all:thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> We have very SIMILAR situations :hugs:
> 
> Me, I had my D&C at 12 weeks on Dec 22 (baby was 8-9 weeks in size). And that ultrasound was such a terrible time. I just had a meltdown.
> 
> Finally I had gotten a negative pregnancy test on about December 18th (4 weeks after D&C). I started using OPKs a few days later. We weren't going to try right away, so I wasn't using them religiously. But I happened to get a + on Dec 25. We decided to try, but didn't BD until the evening of the 25th. It was our first time having intercourse since the procedure (doctor told us to wait a month for sex). So that was our one and only time and I kinda hope it wil be successful, even though I am sort of worried about the condition of my lining.
> 
> Do you feel that your lining is strong enough? You had a period, so yours is probably in better condition than mine. But sometimes I feel like the w hole month I waited just to get a - on HPT might have been good enough for the lining to build.
> 
> Good luck to you this cycle!Click to expand...

Hi Dahlia! How is everything going with you? I just had a m/c and d&c on 2/6. I'm still waiting for a normal cycle. It's so hard to wait before trying again!


----------



## jayjay_26

Co hope I finally got my first af on Tuesday was very heavy with big gush of blood and big clot then bleeding the rest of the day, Wednesday was light bleeding and then Thursday was just spotting and gone by Thursday night, I've started taking temps again and using opk's this cycle and going to bd every second day the whole way thru so hopefully I catch the egg this month, I know alot of ppl on here have got pregnant after the first af, the waiting is hard and it atarted doing my head in mc throws your body out so much, good luck and I hope things get back on track for u soon


----------



## CO Hope

Good luck to you too jayjay! 

I know this is so wrong, and I'm ashamed to say it but my dog got pregnant right after me and she is getting bigger and bigger since and she is due in 2wks and every time I look at her and rub her belly I get jealous and just want to cry. I can't really say that to any of my family members because I know they would think I'm completely wacko so hopefully some of you will understand. Just saying it to someone helps get it off my chest.

I know that miscarriage is very common, I even prepared myself for it mentally (since my mom went through it). What I was not prepared for was feeling so weak and out of control (emotionally). I know hormones play a big roll in all of this but I am usually a really strong person and I just want to be me again!

Ok, I'm done with that. Thank you ladies for being here, for listening, and comforting and for understanding.  I'm so thankful for you all!


----------



## jayjay_26

Don't feel ashamed about feeling that way, it's normal, we all deal with this in our own way and u have the right to feel anyway u do, we all know how your feeling


----------



## ROROLL

CO Hope said:


> I know that miscarriage is very common, I even prepared myself for it mentally (since my mom went through it). What I was not prepared for was feeling so weak and out of control (emotionally). I know hormones play a big roll in all of this but I am usually a really strong person and I just want to be me again!!

Yes, I know exactly what you mean...its now my third cycle since and I am finally feeling more normal again..more like me. everyday i think..wow I really was out of whack = emotional/hormonal...and i think oh so this is how i should feel ...i was really done-in before. Last cycle I would just cry and cry and did not feel like myself.

However recently...I have noticed I have more energy again (and optimism). My mum advised me to take extra Vit B6 and this may have helped. I also took Evening Primrose Oil up till Ov and this is known to help stabilize and calm those who have bad PMT. I guess the best healer is just time passing since. 
It is now this very beginning of my 2ww and I am hopeful that we will get pregnant again this month or soon.. I guess I have lost that desperation I had to get pg straight away again after d and c...it will happen...I just have to let it happen when it does. 
So I hope you feel back to yourself soon too..or can also arrive at a place that is your new self with the history and pain in there somewhere but not taking over. xx


----------



## ROROLL

0


----------



## PreshFest

CO Hope said:


> Good luck to you too jayjay!
> 
> I know this is so wrong, and I'm ashamed to say it but my dog got pregnant right after me and she is getting bigger and bigger since and she is due in 2wks and every time I look at her and rub her belly I get jealous and just want to cry. I can't really say that to any of my family members because I know they would think I'm completely wacko so hopefully some of you will understand. Just saying it to someone helps get it off my chest.
> 
> I know that miscarriage is very common, I even prepared myself for it mentally (since my mom went through it). What I was not prepared for was feeling so weak and out of control (emotionally). I know hormones play a big roll in all of this but I am usually a really strong person and I just want to be me again!
> 
> Ok, I'm done with that. Thank you ladies for being here, for listening, and comforting and for understanding. I'm so thankful for you all!

I can totally see how that would bother you! I'm sure I would feel the same way. You're definitely not crazy... You can never be prepared for a miscarriage, though. They are hard on us no matter what! :hugs:


----------



## Dahlia2007

CO, I would have had the same reaction as you. We are quite complex being human and all, and something like that surely might pull on heartstring. 

update on me... yesterday I tested in the morning and got a slight positive at 10 dpo. I'm still not believing it, and didn't have the courage to test this morning. I'll test again tomorrow. So we weren't able to catch the egg right after the D&C, but we probably caught the egg from this second cycle.


----------



## CO Hope

Thanks for the encouragement ladies!

Dahlia I will be saying a little prayer for you!


----------



## filipenko32

Hiya girls, i am just wondering if anyone on here got cramps/ backache a week or a few days before their af started after a d and c. I am a bit worried, it's only been 4 weeks and 3 days since my d and c but all period pain etc seems to have abruptly stopped so im wondering why my period didn't come when I had the cramps last week. Thanks :flower:


----------



## PreshFest

Dahlia2007 said:


> CO, I would have had the same reaction as you. We are quite complex being human and all, and something like that surely might pull on heartstring.
> 
> update on me... yesterday I tested in the morning and got a slight positive at 10 dpo. I'm still not believing it, and didn't have the courage to test this morning. I'll test again tomorrow. So we weren't able to catch the egg right after the D&C, but we probably caught the egg from this second cycle.

Congrats!! Such great news!!! :happydance:


----------



## Dahlia2007

PreshFest said:


> Dahlia2007 said:
> 
> 
> CO, I would have had the same reaction as you. We are quite complex being human and all, and something like that surely might pull on heartstring.
> 
> update on me... yesterday I tested in the morning and got a slight positive at 10 dpo. I'm still not believing it, and didn't have the courage to test this morning. I'll test again tomorrow. So we weren't able to catch the egg right after the D&C, but we probably caught the egg from this second cycle.
> 
> Congrats!! Such great news!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

thank you Presh!


----------



## CO Hope

I haven't been here for awhile. How are you ladies doing?


----------



## CO Hope

Dahlia,
How are you doing? Any updates?


----------

